
Let’s Create a Speech Synthesizer in C++17 [video] - petercooper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jcymn3RGkF4
======
geowwy
Bisqwit makes some awesome content. Glad to see him on HN.

~~~
petercooper
Agreed. My favourite programming YouTuber by a long stretch.

If anyone is unfamiliar with him and wants to watch some of the "classics" I'd
recommend these:

His "cracking videogame passwords" series:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eQyYrSQPew&list=PLzLzYGEbdY...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eQyYrSQPew&list=PLzLzYGEbdY5nEFQsxzFanSDv_38Hz0w7B)

Creating a Doom-style 3D engine in C:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQYsFshbkYw)

Creating a Rogue-like game in C++11:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h37xb8YkMJ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h37xb8YkMJ4)

Creating a PIC16 emulator and NES music player:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P82Zf31joPk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P82Zf31joPk)

Creating a NES emulator:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y71lli8MS8s)

Creating a DOS VGA raytracer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8elxpSu9pw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8elxpSu9pw)

------
pasta
"Praat" = speak (in Dutch)

